
Apps downloaded with a promo code can't be reviewed anymore - shawndumas
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/05/03/apps-downloaded-with-a-promo-code-cant-be-reviewed-anymore/
======
jonknee
While it's surprising they ever allowed it, it's good to see Apple working on
bettering reviews.

------
davidedicillo
I'm glad to see Apple taking care of the App Store fraud problems

------
mikiem
...that's Apple apps. This news does not pertain to any other apps from other
sources or for other platforms.

------
gte910h
I hated the "PLS LET ME REViEW YOUR APP GOOD IF YOU GIVE ME CODE" emails you
get all the time, and the inflated ratings by those who used them.

Good move.

